# (naive?) questions on coloration



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

Torties are 99% female right? 
What about Calicos - are they usually female as well?
Then does that mean that orange cats are usually MALE?
And what about Tabbies?

SO much to learn! Thank you all for being patient with me! 
Bon.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Here's a recent thread

http://www.catforum.com/forum/39-breeding/261113-orange-girl-kitties.html


----------

